# Hi there



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello!  

I'm rawrpower, hear me rawrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

umm hello, you scare me.


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

uhmmm, I scare you?! have you seen your avatar lately?! 


 nah... be nice! i'm new! :rose:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Rawrpower. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

roud:roud::happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

~meow~
:mellow:
*runs*


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

back at you!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Holy hell!!! I just looked in the mirror and I look terrible!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Rawrpower is very sweet, smart and interesting. I've known her for years now from another site.

Rawrpower, where are you from? What do you do? What's your home address and your deepest fears? :wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, rawrpowr. roud:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

java_monkey said:


> Rawrpower is very sweet, smart and interesting. I've known her for years now from another site.
> 
> Rawrpower, where are you from? What do you do? What's your home address and your deepest fears? :wink:


Does this make rawr an INFP?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

It does indeed. 

(Don't kill me rawr, it's a good thing. Inquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

awwww you are making me blush!

well, I'm from Israel, middle east.  

and my deepest fear is that people would know my home address and come in masses to visit  - j/k


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

NF huh? Googles should be arriving shortly with the catapults. My explosive balls are loaded and ready to go......


Welcome, enjoy your stay at the (destination may not be revealed until googles arrives) and may you have long days and terrifying nights.


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

so i assume you don't really like NFs?! why? what do they make you feel?!  lol


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Don't mind those silly ISTP's and their catapults. :tongue:


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you  

it's ok, i prepared some cupcakes just in case. 

*gives away cupcakes*


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay cupcakes!


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

You are ISFP, you made us food.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Trades some gummi bears for cupcakes*

Seems you may luck out, googles may not show up with the 'pults. NFs are just too emotional for our liking is all, nothing personal. Dont worry tho, the moon (crap, i just gave away the disclosed location) apparently has internet connection, i imagine its wireless tho.


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

RAWR is a dinosaur's way of saying "I love you" :laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

RRRROOOOOOAARRRRRR!!!!!!

Thats a tigers way of saying 'mmmmmm dinner'


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamangir said:


> You are ISFP, you made us food.


No! not really!  i was just raised by a jewish-polish mom.. there are always cakes in the house, but i do suspect she is a S  so i guess that left a mark on my hospitality skills


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> RRRROOOOOOAARRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> Thats a tigers way of saying 'mmmmmm dinner'


Death is life's way of saying "YOU'RE FIRED!"

lololololol


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Imogen said:


> RAWR is a dinosaur's way of saying "I love you" :laughing:


what can i do?! i'm ancient!!  lol, well not really, depends from whose eyes...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Rawrpower n Imogen, you two need avatars. I keep getting you two confused, lol.


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> *Trades some gummi bears for cupcakes*
> 
> Seems you may luck out, googles may not show up with the 'pults. NFs are just too emotional for our liking is all, nothing personal.



well, your loss  

*hugs tough ISTPs wherever*:laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Takes the hug with arms down, n maybe a bit turned on *


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> *Takes the hug with arms down, n maybe a bit turned on *


 
awwwwww you know you love the affection
deep down inside ^_^


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us!


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Imogen said:


> awwwwww you know you love the affection
> deep down inside ^_^


deep deep deep deep deep down inside  

but yeah... all Ts want a little TLC after dinner  (well if not all, at least 3 billions of them!) lol


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Hello, and Welcome*,

Can you guys knock off the touchy-feely stuff or at least post it in the "touchy-feely forums? I'm starting to get sick

( cassini vomits on the computer)


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

cassini said:


> Can you guys knock off the touchy-feely stuff or at least post it in the "touchy-feely forums? I'm starting to get sick
> 
> ( cassini vomits on the computer)


Aren't you supposed to be on your way to Titan? Get back to work, slacker!


Welcome, rawrpower!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Rawr, uh I mean welcome (sorry I got a little carried away there, I'm, I'm ashamed) :frustrating:



cassini said:


> *Hello, and Welcome*,
> 
> Can you guys knock off the touchy-feely stuff or at least post it in the "touchy-feely forums? I'm starting to get sick
> 
> ( cassini vomits on the computer)


Yay, let's all try & make cassini sick, shall be fun0rz roud:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*dips out before the hugging begins*


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

FOUL!

There must be some forum rule against this, and if not, Lance can you write one?. It looks as if the moon is getting crowded,so,off to Titan all of you!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

cassini said:


> FOUL!
> 
> There must be some forum rule against this, and if not, Lance can you write one?. It looks as if the moon is getting crowded,so,off to Titan all of you!


Wouldn't that just bring them all closer to the ringed world you're currently living on?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The Cassini craft is going to fly by Titan tomorrow, . The mission has been extended until August 2010 to observe the Saturnian equinox.

saturn.jpl.nasa.gov is the website if anyone is interested. The pics are awesome.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you all for all your warm welcomes! 

I'll see you around the forums, i hope.


----------

